# 2020 and beyond Bitcoin Valuation Game



## landlord (14 Nov 2020)

No debate on the subject there are plenty of other threads for that. 
please ONLY enter predictions for your December 31st dollar value for Bitcoin in the following format.  Copy and paste this template ......

31/12/20    $
31/12/21    $
31/12/22    $

31/12/25    $

31/12/30    $


----------



## landlord (14 Nov 2020)

31/12/20    $18,000
31/12/21    $26,000
31/12/22    $21,000

31/12/25    $58,000

31/12/30    $107,000


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Nov 2020)

31/12/20 $ 16,000
31/12/21 $   100
31/12/22 $   100

31/12/25 $   0

31/12/30 $   What's Bitcoin?


----------



## ant dee (14 Nov 2020)

31/12/20 $22,000
31/12/21 $28,000
31/12/22 $30,000

31/12/25 $50,000

31/12/30 $200,000


----------



## WolfeTone (14 Nov 2020)

31/12/20 $16,000
31/12/21 $17,000
31/12/22 $34,500

31/12/25 $34,500

31/12/30 $60,000


----------



## rgfuller (16 Nov 2020)

31/12/20 $14,000
31/12/21 $12,000
31/12/22 $6,000

31/12/25 $4,000

31/12/30 $1,000


----------



## Páid (16 Nov 2020)

31/12/20 $15,000
31/12/21 $30,000
31/12/22 $60,000

31/12/25 $240,000

31/12/30 $1,000,000


----------



## PebbleBeach2020 (16 Nov 2020)

31/12/20 $24,270
31/12/21 $68,450
31/12/22 $92,050

31/12/25 $481,325

31/12/30 $877,175


----------



## Allpartied (27 Nov 2020)

31/12/20 $16000
31/12/21 $16000
31/12/22 $16000

31/12/25 $16000

31/12/30 $ 16000


----------



## landlord (1 Jan 2021)

Bitcoin finished the year 2020 at approx $29,000.
So Pebble beachs $24,270 figure was the closest. Well done!!


----------



## landlord (3 Jan 2022)

Bitcoin finished the year 2021 at approx $46,000.
So Paid $30,000 figure was the closest. Well done!!


----------

